# Plastic Canvas "Paper Doll" Wardrobe 2



## jschlub

I just finished a set of shirts with shorts or long pants for the plastic canvas "paper dolls" which I posted previously. I especially liked using up the scrap yarn leftover from the other outfits for the multi-colored shirt with black shorts.


----------



## judybug52

These are so neat! Love them. Brings back many memories. Were these patterns in the magazine too? Thanks. Judy


----------



## jschlub

judybug52 said:


> These are so neat! Love them. Brings back many memories. Were these patterns in the magazine too? Thanks. Judy


Yes, the basic pattern is there. I added collars and horizontal stripes to some in addition to the acrylic rhinestone buttons, ribbon bows, and tiny puffy stickers.


----------



## DonnieK

Very nice. Wish these had been available when my gd was a little girl. She is all grown up now and I don't think she would enjoy them now. 

Don't know why though because I still like paperdolls and yours are just beautiful.


----------



## bwtyer

Just love these! I can still remember my first paperdolls that I got when I was ill with chickenpox at the age of 5.
My daughters loved paperdolls but my grandchildren don't- 
I played for hours with them. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tallie9

I've never really been a fan of plastic canvas......but I really like your 'paper dolls'...and their clothing....I think any little girl(and some adult ones) would love these....


----------



## jdsanford5

I love these - hope to have granddaughters one day that I can make them for ;-)


----------



## debsu

Adorable!


----------



## Dusti

You know what? This is a great idea for using up all those little balls of yarn I have in large plastic bags, the ones you put your veggies in. I am not a big fan of plastic canvas work either but this is just about the best use I've seen for it, yet! I got to get me some of these patterns. Thanks for posting your wonderful paper dolls...should make you the poster child for plastic canvas work, for sure!


----------



## jschlub

Thanks for all the kind comments about the dolls. I also am not big on plastic canvas, but these dolls really are cute and they are not at all difficult. 

Herrschner's sells plastic canvas paper doll kits and clothes sets. They are large dolls, but the clothes are very nice.


----------



## NCAknitter

love them


----------



## Toddytoo

I loved playing with paper dolls as a child. I used to make clothes for them and spent many hours 'designing' outfits. Really like the current method used with the plastic canvas - so much more durable. Good job.


----------



## gginastoria

My great-grands aren't interested in dolls of any kind and I couldn't get my granddaughters to play with them either. I made the heavy cardboard ones and tried to engage them in making fabric clothing for them but they soon got bored. I bought dolls and made extensive wardrobes and even a handmade trunk to keep them in and it was returned to me when it didn't get played with. I love your dolls. Do you make them for yourself?


----------



## gginastoria

My great-grands aren't interested in dolls of any kind and I couldn't get my granddaughters to play with them either. I made the heavy cardboard ones and tried to engage them in making fabric clothing for them but they soon got bored. I bought dolls and made extensive wardrobes and even a handmade trunk to keep them in and it was returned to me when it didn't get played with. I love your dolls. Do you make them for yourself?


----------



## krankymax

Beautiful set. How does the clothes stay on? I too got paper dolls when I was 5 or 6 when I had the chicken pox. Loved playing with them.


----------



## jschlub

gginastoria said:


> Do you make them for yourself?


Hahaha! I don't know why I make them. I'm a high school science teacher. I don't have time to play with dolls. Someone gave me the magazine with the pattern ages ago. I had purchased a stash of discounted (but undamaged) Needleloft plastic canvas yarn and plastic canvas pieces 12 years ago after a major typhoon did a lot of damage to our Ben Franklin store which had to close down and move. A stitching friend gave me a small collection of colorful brads, and recently another one of my stitching friends made one of the the Herrschner's kits. 
I had all the materials, so I decided to give these dolls a try. I hope I will have granddaughters one day. Meanwhile I am making a considerable dent in the stash.


----------



## jschlub

krankymax said:


> Beautiful set. How does the clothes stay on?


Let me post a photo of that since someone else also asked.
It's just magnetic strips glued onto the back. The strips stick to the metal brads on the doll body and shoes.


----------



## krankymax

Thank you for posting this. They are adorable.


----------



## judybug52

Where did your friend get the small colored brads? I have ordered the magazine. Will try to make the dolls. I have not done plastic canvas for many years. This just looks like a very fun project to do. Thanks for sharing. Judy


----------



## jschlub

judybug52 said:


> Where did your friend get the small colored brads?


She got them from the Salvation Army. They were in a divided plastic container with buttons, brads and jump rings, all in 2 different sizes and 4-6 colors. It looked like they were purchased that way maybe for scrapbooking or card making though I am not sure how jump rings fit with paper crafts. I used the larger size brads which seem to be slightly smaller than the standard brass ones (the prongs are definitely smaller). The second size were too teeny tiny for my project.

I googled "brads" and saw all kinds available at various craft stores. Good luck!


----------



## gginastoria

The brads are a great idea. I think I've seen them at scrapbooking stores. These dolls look like such fun to make I may have to try some. I could keep them and they might be entertaining for the little visitors. Thank you for showing us.


----------



## blavell

My daughter, my GGD's grandmother, told me my GGD wouldn't be interested in paper dolls because she only liked tech toys such as game boys, so I kept them at my house. One day when she was over I got them out & she played the day away playing with the paper dolls and making clothes for them. Every time she would come over she would insist on getting them out to play. Finally, one day she asked why she couldn't take them home so she could play with them all of the time. I guess it's best to ask the kids directly what they would like to play with.


gginastoria said:


> My great-grands aren't interested in dolls of any kind and I couldn't get my granddaughters to play with them either. I made the heavy cardboard ones and tried to engage them in making fabric clothing for them but they soon got bored. I bought dolls and made extensive wardrobes and even a handmade trunk to keep them in and it was returned to me when it didn't get played with. I love your dolls. Do you make them for yourself?


----------



## gginastoria

I'm saving the dolls, clothes & trunk for future great-grands. The girls I gave them to originally are just not interested. They are both darlings but they are very active, want to be outside rollerskating or riding bikes. I have a 4 year old who will be coming for visits and I'll see if she likes dolls. I also have a great-grandson who is almost 2 and he might be interested.


----------



## MrsO

What a cute set!


----------



## daycare

Plastic canvas wardrobe 2 where can I get the pattern


----------

